# [PR] Curitiba em uma noite fria de tempo fechado :)



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

Fotos noturnas do centro de Curitiba em uma noite fria com nuvens pesadas.




























E quando esquenta logo vem chuva.










Se alguém quiser ver alguns videos da cidade de Curitiba, segue um do centro da avenida sete de setembro






E outro da linha verde inteira, apresentando os 22km da linha verde vista por drone.







Quem tiver mais fotos ou videos de curitiba e poderem postem ae, para fazermos um album da capital do parana.


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Otimos os videos. Curitiba nunca decepciona.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

lindíssimos vídeos...


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Pelo que eu sei, o tempo de Curitiba é quase sempre assim.


----------



## edukirsch (Apr 24, 2009)

Vídeos super didáticos!

Diferentes de outros que já vi pelo youtube afora. Bem melhor assim. Adorei.

Aah e Curitiba dispensa comentários.


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

edukirsch said:


> Vídeos super didáticos!
> 
> Diferentes de outros que já vi pelo youtube afora. Bem melhor assim. Adorei.
> 
> Aah e Curitiba dispensa comentários.


Obrigado, valeu mesmo pelo apoio, aos poucos pretendo ir trazendo aos poucos videos sobre curitiba, curiosidades e tal.

obrigado mesmo.


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

Mais uma curiosidade de Curitiba, o predio mais alto da capital e do Paraná (enquanto não fica pronto de Ponta Grossa, pelo jeito já esta com os dias contados)


----------

